# Outside the wire...



## George Farmer (12 Aug 2008)

I had the opportunity to do some interesting 'stuff' outside from my regular duties and away from the relative safety of Kandahar Airfield.  

Most declined the offer due to the higher threat levels, but I wanted to experience something a bit different.  

I took my new camera which I was happy with - a Panasonic Lumic LS3.  Nice results for less than Â£100.  

I gave a mate a few lessons on the camera's settings and composition so he could take some shots of me.

A bit of a contrast from planted tanks...   8) 

Me on the ramp of an armoured vehicle





Me (right) and a couple of lads.  50+C and in full kit...




Me hydrating.  I went though about 9 litres of water in 10 hours...




Me shooting on the range




Three of the lads




Armoured vehicles




My boots and my rifle (left)




From inside armoured vehicle




Mounted on vehicle...




Enough said...


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Aug 2008)

WOW great photos and what a place to be!! I did think about joining the army when I left college, was always something I wanted to do but then gave up on the idea, parents were not too keen.
Must have been great to experience that, and looks like the camera is up to the task too. Keep us posted and keep safe!

Regards


----------



## Graeme Edwards (12 Aug 2008)

Hi mate,

Great photos, really good to see. Its strange to see I guy I know, who ive shared a few beers with with a live rifle in your hands. Respect!
I really like the picture from inside the armerd vehicle, that says war to me. Im really facinated by it all. The last is chilling!

Thanks for letting us see theses.


----------



## Dan Crawford (12 Aug 2008)

Good stuff mate, it's great to see your still living the dream. Fair play i say, it must take some big spuds to stroll around there.
Loving the photos mate, especially the one from inside the armored vehicle and the "mounted on vehicle". Seeing you posing with a riffle makes a change form seeing you posing with a can of carling and a pair of tweezers although i know which one i prefer looking at pal, keep safe.


----------



## Themuleous (12 Aug 2008)

Sodding hell (I wont swear this is a family friendly forum) it brings it home exactly what's going on out there when you see photos like that.  My hat goes off to you and the rest of the people out there.  Balls of steel mate, totally.

Look after yourself.

Sam


----------



## ceg4048 (12 Aug 2008)

Wow, thanks for sharing George. Love the rifle silhouette. Maybe when you get back you might think about the movies? Rambo VIII...

Cheers mate, stay safe...


----------



## aaronnorth (12 Aug 2008)

i like the one inside the armoured vehicle, interesting frame shape    9l in 10hours   how hot is it out there?

Good luck & keep safe to all of you


----------



## Steve Smith (12 Aug 2008)

Great pics George.  I like the pic looking out of the APC too.  It even seems to stick to the golden triangle   

Keep safe mate!


----------



## John Starkey (12 Aug 2008)

Hi George,I cant really add anything to what the other guys have already said but i think these words sum it all up for me,RESPECT MATE TOTAL RESPECT,for all our people out there take care and stay safe,regards john and family.


----------



## Joecoral (12 Aug 2008)

jeeeeeeez 50C+! that is one hot mamma! no wonder you got through 9L in 10h
hats off to you tho mate, your doin the country proud, it's gotta take guts to do it!
JC  

you do appear to be napping up against the wheel of that armoured vehicle tho lol


----------



## George Farmer (12 Aug 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments - it means a lot.

I won't lie and say I'm having a great time out here - it's pretty heavy and I'm missing home pretty bad.  Only 10 or so weeks to go...


----------



## Steve Smith (12 Aug 2008)

I can't imagine how hard it must be mate.  Chin up and all that   Being all desert and not much flora, are you getting any good rock layout inspiration at all?


----------



## durtydurty (12 Aug 2008)

Brilliant photos, Does bring it home to you when you see photos like that.

Got a friend who has been out there for 6 months and is due back soon, He's in communications and hasnt seen any action thankfully. 

Hope the time fly's by and you get back safely.


----------



## Themuleous (12 Aug 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Being all desert and not much flora, are you getting any good rock layout inspiration at all?



 Always a silver lining hey?


----------



## Steve Smith (12 Aug 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Always a silver lining hey?



Definately   Always looking for inspiration! (it's just the following through with the scapes I have problems with!)


----------



## Ed Seeley (12 Aug 2008)

Wow George.  Nice shots but doesn't half bring home the reality of your current situation!  I assumed you were far from any sticky situations (well as much as that is possible in a conflict zone obviously) so wasn't expecting to see you weilding an SA-80!  Not a normal day I hope?

Keep your head down mate.


----------



## oldwhitewood (12 Aug 2008)

Fascinating pictures George, really interesting. And there's me watching programmes about the S.A.S and getting really into them, brings home the reality of it really when you see these images. Make sure you get back safely and carry on the excellent work your are doing for our hobby. And also on a personal note I say respect to the R.A.F, the worlds finest air force IMO.


----------



## aaronnorth (12 Aug 2008)

> I assumed you were far from any sticky situations (well as much as that is possible in a conflict zone obviously



I did too, i expected you being at HQ fixing planes!


----------



## nickyc (12 Aug 2008)

Scary stuff.  I've got other mates over there.  Hope you all stay safe and get back here soon

N x


----------



## Dave Spencer (12 Aug 2008)

oldwhitewood said:
			
		

> And also on a personal note I say respect to the R.A.F, the worlds finest air force IMO.



Things did go a little down hill after 1996.  

Careful with that rifle George, you could have someones eye out.

Dave.


----------



## gt568 (12 Aug 2008)

Hobnobbing with the canadians now eh?

Don't you bay gays do any work? 

Not sure if they are still there, but there used to be a big junk yard of those apc's that had been smegged behind the flightline....It really opened your eyes to see something so hefty blown apart..


----------



## TDI-line (12 Aug 2008)

Great shots George, those guns seem kind of unreal to my civilian eyes.  

10 weeks to go, blimey, i don't know how you cope. But sounds like a good idea for a UKAPS welcome home party.


----------



## George Farmer (13 Aug 2008)

Thanks, all.



			
				gt568 said:
			
		

> Hobnobbing with the canadians now eh?
> 
> Don't you bay gays do any work?
> 
> Not sure if they are still there, but there used to be a big junk yard of those apc's that had been smegged behind the flightline....It really opened your eyes to see something so hefty blown apart..



They're still there mate.  And plenty more stuff besides now...

Here's a couple of little beasts I found whilst working too.


----------



## Dan Crawford (13 Aug 2008)

DUDE! now it's one thing going to war but its a completely different thing getting that close to giant bugs!    again, your a braver man that I.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (13 Aug 2008)

amazing pics G  keep safe dude  much respect


----------

